# What is your favorite 9mm platform?



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Just thought it would be interesting to hear all the different guns that you 9mm lovers favor most. Top three? GO!

I'll give mine:

1. HK VP9. I have been a striker fire fan for some time now, and until now, I've been a Glock man, as some of you probably know. Next to the Glock, I liked the M&P pistols b/c the ergonomics are really great, and it's a smooth shooting pistol as well. But when I got my hands on the VP9 all that changed. The ergonomics are simply better than any pistol I've used to date, and the trigger truly sets it apart from all other striker fire guns I've handled. The only one that comes close is the Walther PPQ, but I prefer the shorter uptake of the VP9 to the PPQ. In some 2000 rounds I have had not the first malfunction of any sort. I am as accurate with this pistol as I am with any DA or SA pistol I've shot. That says a lot to me.

2. Glock 17 Gen4. Simple. Safe. Reliable. Accurate. It just works. I'm just very familiar with this platform, and I like the trigger reset. Probably the best of any striker fire pistol I'm aware of. For the money, I think this is the best off the shelf combat ready pistol available. 

3. Browning Hi-Power. What can I say. It is probably the most beautiful weapon ever created, IMHO. The only reason I don't own one now is b/c I can't find the perfect Belgium made piece from the 60s, and my LGS didn't have any new models in stock. I truly love this gun. It's historical. It has next to perfect ergonomics. It's accurate and crisp. Clean and perfect. 

Honorable mentions: Sig Sauer P226, Beretta M9, CZ-75B & M&P 9. All are fine pistols worthy of mention as top performers. I would also include the Springfield XD and the Walther P series, but I just don't have enough experience with them to really speak intelligently of them. I know they are also fine offerings.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Springfield 1911 EMP. I carry it every day, everywhere.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks like a nice piece.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Glock 17, (my first) Glock 19 (my latest) and I have to pass on the third.
Goldwing


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

1. Glock G26. It's compact, very reliable, holds 10+1 rounds and accepts all the magazines from the full size .9mm Glocks.

2. Springfield XD-9 Sub Compact Mod.2. Quality construction, great looking, holds 13+1 rounds, and is only slightly larger than the G26.

3. Sig P290RS. Well made single stack, holds 6+1 very compact. Just bought it, have yet to try it out.

I chose the Glock as #1 because it's concealable, and magazine capacity for a double stack. Number's 1 and 2 as I am a big fan of the "strikers" for a self defense pistol. I didn't pick any of the intermediate or full size .9mm's as I feel that they are too large for their caliber. If I'm going to carry something that big and I do, I want a .45 or at least a .40. I always prefer the smallest gun possible in the largest caliber.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

GP P1.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Cz sp-01.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Beretta 92 G-SD
Sig P226 Tac Ops
CZ 75 BD Police model

Those are my top 3. My honorable mentions go to M&P Pro 5" and Kahr CM9.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Since I only have 4 styles in my collection it is easy, 1- Browning High Power, 2- S&W model 39,3- Luger P-08, 4- p-38


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

1. Any Glock 9mm.
2. Ruger SR9/9c.
3. Any Kahr 9mm.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

1. Bigger Glocks (G17, G34, G17L).
2. Smaller Glocks (19, G26).
3. Ported Glocks!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey GCBHM, the current issue of American Rifleman has a feature article on the HK VP9.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

H&K P2000
Walther PPQ
Beretta 92
S&W M&P 9


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Sig P228 & Glock 19


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Walther, Walther, Walther then the rest


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

DJ Niner said:


> 1. Bigger Glocks (G17, G34, G17L).
> 2. Smaller Glocks (19, G26).
> 3. Ported Glocks!


I need to try a gen 4. My 2 gen 3s are a pain to shoot. Without a decent beavertail, I can't grip them as high as I want to.


----------



## EmperorMA (Nov 19, 2014)

*1. Smith & Wesson M&P. *My all-time favorite is the M&P 9c. I love that gun! Alas, the Shield is so much easier to carry that the 9c has lost some of its luster.

*2. H&K P2000.* Hits that sweet spot of a mid-size. Also love the P2000 SK for times when a slightly smaller gun is called for.

*3. Beretta 92*. Never thought I'd say this, as I always thought of the full-size 92 as a beautiful gun that was kind of "Hollywood" and not for me. The 92 FS Compact has changed all that. I'll be getting one soon (in Inox) and am seriously thinking about one of the new M9A3 models that will be coming out in the next few months. A G model, specifically.

*Honorable mention: *

*G19 Gen 4.* I don't like Glocks and never have. This latest generation has changed my attitude slightly, and if I ever were to buy one, it would be one of these. I guess my pattern of liking the mid-size is continuing. 

*Sig P226.* Enough said.

*H&K VP9.* If anything out there can compete with the M&P for ergonomics, this is it. I know plastic guns can't be "beautiful" like a Beretta 92 or a Browning Hi-Power, but for me, this gun is starting to challenge old-school thought in that regard.

*Walther PPQ.* What all Glocks want to be when they grow up.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

1-HK VP9
2-Glock G17
3-Browning Hi Power
4-HK P2000
5-Sig M11-A1
6-S&W 1911 Pro Series 9mm.
7-Sig P226


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

1 - Glock 26/19/17
2 - Taurus PT111
3 - Ruger P94/95.

I like the Glocks because they're solid, reliable, accurate, easy to modify and easy to work on.
I like the Taurus because it's easily concealed and an outstanding value and less than $300.
I like the Ruger because they're solid, reliable and accurate. Their size and weight keeps them at #3.


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

1. Sig X series + P210

2. 2011's and 1911's

3. Beretta Steel I and Combat i.e SAO frame mounted safety variants of the 92fs.

4. CZ Tactical Sports

5.HK Target models i,e Expert, Elite and Match


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Browning HiPower. Points naturally, accurate as all get-out, stout enough to be used as a sledgehammer on someone's head, and has the most bee-ooo-tiful lines.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

#2....Astra A-70. All steel, elegant, compact and yet high-capacity. One of the most robust guns ever developed.

#3....Beretta 84 (jumping down to 9mm Short!). Probably the best compact concealed carry gun I've ever found.

Wouldn't let me edit the post above to add these. Maybe because the HiPower is so good it stands alone.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I love all my "children" the same.......


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm with Cait, but that said Browning HP (have 2), Sig 226, Sig P6, S&W 3913 and then there are others. I use them all and have fun shooting them all.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Me? Simple.

1. Beretta 92FS

2. Glock 19

3. Walther P38/P1


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

1. Beretta 92

2. Glock 19 / Glock 26

3. Smith and Wesson shield


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Dan Wesson Pointman 9 for SA

Springfield Armory XDS in 9 MM for DA


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

HK P30S
Walther PPQ
CZ 85B (yeah, I'm a lefty)
Beretta PX4 Compact


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

1. Browning HP
2. Glock 19
3. Kimber Aegis


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well...I stated the G17 as my 2nd favorite 9mm platform, but I just picked up a W. German P226 made in 1987 instead, so I guess it really is my all-time favorite after all. I've always loved that platform.


----------



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

*Favorite 9mm platform......*



GCBHM said:


> Just thought it would be interesting to hear all the different guns that you 9mm lovers favor most. Top three?.


My personal favorite 9mm guns:

1. H&K MP5
2. Beretta PM12S
3. S&W M6906

Was it only supposed to be 9mm handguns? Oh, sorry!  The thread title was "favorite 9mm platform" correct? I think anyone who has shot #1 and #2 on my list will admit they are pretty darn good "9mm platforms". But since they are a little big for everyday CCW, my S&W M6906 is what has been on my hip pretty much every day for about the last 20 years. I know S&W auto-loaders aren't that fashionable these days, but my 6906 is very accurate, totally reliable, and I think its size and mag capacity are just about right for an everyday CCW gun. (Honorable mention goes to my H&K P7, which is a bit more accurate, especially at longer distances, than my 6906. But for me, the P7's have just gotten too valuable now to expose to the elements in everyday CCW use.)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've owned almost everything under the sun. The Beretta 92 is my fav platform. I've tried many of the variants, but the standard 92FS with night sights is my fav model. I don't like the railed models - they do not balance as well.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

mswmsw said:


> My personal favorite 9mm guns:
> 
> 1. H&K MP5
> 2. Beretta PM12S
> ...


Not at all! You threw an interesting twist in there. I've never shot the MP5, but would love to!


----------



## Plzdvm (Feb 1, 2015)

Vp9


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

Since the title to this thread doesn't specifically indicate 9x19 ammo, just 9mm, I'm going to rock the boat here a bit by revealing that I prefer my G35/G4 equipped with a LWD .357 SIG (9mm) barrel. To me, this pistol is now the cat's meow... And I am so enthusiastic about this .40 to .357 transformation, I'm going to purchase a LWD .357 SIG barrel for my G23/G4... OH, YEAH! :smt168


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Lee Hunter said:


> Since the title to this thread doesn't specifically indicate 9x19 ammo, just 9mm, I'm going to rock the boat here a bit by revealing that I prefer my G35/G4 equipped with a LWD .357 SIG (9mm) barrel. To me, this pistol is now the cat's meow... And I am so enthusiastic about this .40 to .357 transformation, I'm going to purchase a LWD .357 SIG barrel for my G23/G4... OH, YEAH! :smt168


Packing quite a load!


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> Packing quite a load!



Normally, I carry a full size pistol - currently a G23/G4 in .40 - IWB with a subcompact 9x19 BUG in a pocket holster. I currently reserve my tactical/practical G35/G4 for OWB carry at the range. This is the pistol I run all of my .40 and .357 SIG ammo tests with. For 9x19 range testing, I use my early edition SS S&W 5906, which is a solid, albeit heavy, workhorse model. Aside from having to replace a worn extractor, it is still in virtually pristine condition. Before being replaced for general carry by my G23, I carried an FNP-9, and before that a S&W 915. I've since relegated these otherwise fine pistols to home protection duty.

Of course, my wife chatters about the superior performance of her G19/G4 pistol that she replaced her Taurus 24/7 DAO pistol with... And when I jokingly ask to use it to run some ammo tests, she simply replies with this unpleasant expression, "I don't think so."


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The G19 is a fine platform alright! I used to carry a G23, but it was just a bit too much in the recoil dept for me. I actually preferred the G27 to it, believe it or not! 

But when I made the transition back to the 9mm, I went to the 19 for a while. Stayed with it until I got my hands on the VP9. Dang HK!


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> The G19 is a fine platform alright! I used to carry a G23, but it was just a bit too much in the recoil dept for me. I actually preferred the G27 to it, believe it or not!
> 
> But when I made the transition back to the 9mm, I went to the 19 for a while. *Stayed with it until I got my hands on the VP9. Dang HK!*


You traitor! :smt013 :mrgreen:


----------



## germansiguser (Jan 9, 2015)

Sig P320
VP9
Ruger SR9c


----------



## OKNewshawk (Jan 9, 2015)

Any FNH USA 9mm pistol-FNP, FNX or FNS.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

The only 9mm I ever owned that I liked was a Ruger pc9 and a browning highpower


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

First choice would be the Browning Hi-Power; its ergonomics are just about perfect for shooting and carrying. My second choice would be (and us) the Glock 19. Almost the polar opposite of the Browning, it's not pretty nor does it fit perfectly in the hand, but it feels good enough to shoot straight and fast and I've never had any kind of malfunction or breakage.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

My Sig Sauer P226 or 92FS Inox.

I carry both of them IWB in the summer and OWB in the Winter. Great guns.


----------



## blueknight57 (Feb 6, 2015)

walther PPQ

smith and wesson shield

Ruger


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I tend to like all metal, full-sized pistols. 

My favorite would have to be my Beretta 92FS. I have hands a bit larger than average for an adult male and the Beretta fills my hand well. The grip size and mass of the gun makes shooting 9mm like shooting 22LR.

I have never owned a Browning Hi Power but have shot a few. Feels great, looks great, and shoots great. Certainly a bit more svelte than the Beretta 92FS/M9.

The only other 9mm I currently own is a Beretta mini-Cougar 8000D double action only. Long trigger pull but very smooth and I seem to shoot it about as well as the larger 92FS.

Nines that I have only held but would love to try are the CZ75B and the Sig Sauer P226.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

All great guns! The CZ75B and P226 are two classics, and I think the CZ75 probably has the best ergonomics of any steel gun I've ever shot.


----------



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

Does this count? hi-point m995

If not... My CZ 75d PCR


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I generally snarl at the sound of Hi Point, but i've heard those things are a ton of fun to shoot. I guess I'll let it in!


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Issues with Hi Point ?? Just curious, as I have a .45cal Hi Point.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

ybnorml said:


> Issues with Hi Point ?? Just curious, as I have a .45cal Hi Point.


Aside from the fact that Hi-Point is poor quality that I would not trust my life to, no issues at all. I had one once. Bought it to help a friend, and sold it to a friend to get rid of it. Another friend told me of his story with a .45 HP, while shooting it in the back yard it literally broke apart on him, in his hand. They are great throw away guns, though!


----------



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

This little M995 hi point carbine 9mm is a great shooter.. Nicely accurate and eats and feeds and fires all ammo

Not bad for under $300

I recommend it for fun at the range !


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Fun at the range, indeed!


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

My Beretta Inox or Sig Sauer "Made in Germany" P226. IWB and OWB. Either way very concealable and comfortable. You do need the right holsters.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Aside from the fact that Hi-Point is poor quality that I would not trust my life to, no issues at all. I had one once. Bought it to help a friend, and sold it to a friend to get rid of it. Another friend told me of his story with a .45 HP, while shooting it in the back yard it literally broke apart on him, in his hand. They are great throw away guns, though!


Wow.......maybe it's time to trade / sell mine....Thanks


----------

